# Amazing markings!



## tempest

I don't have a picture of it available yet, but my horse has a white spot on his chin. It's pretty cool. When I have a picture of it, I'll post it in my albums and in my barn.


----------



## New_image

I have a former rescued mare here with very similar facial markings. She has a heavily roaned blaze, Shes chestnut with light roaning everywhere else 











Another mare (Also former rescue)... Four year old dun - NO white anywhere just white tipped ears which I thought was pretty cute!


----------



## Flyinghigh12

thats pretty cool!


----------



## eventnwithwinston

There was a Halflinger at a horseshow whos showname had something about "U-Turn" in it. The horse actually had a marking that resembled a curved arrow like a U Turn sign.


----------



## my2geldings

Those are pretty interesting. I wish I had a full body shot of his legs on this computer because he had 3 stockings with those freckles as well.


----------



## jiffers328

heres my Jiffy boy
i love how it goes crocked


----------



## Rachluvshorses4eva

I love the pics of jiffers!


----------



## jiffers328

thank you! i like them alot too


----------



## MIEventer

Here is my TB - I love him so much, he's my Super Hero.

I love his blaze, very unique!










And of course, I just love Him's nose!


----------



## ilovestitch

he is stitch

his blaze going into his eyebrows as i call them 
the dot in the middle of his nose
the randomness of the blaze once it reaches his lips
his bottom lip is white
he has a white line that perfectly goes up the line of his jaw


and the last one is Stitch and his girlfriend Zinger  she also has lot of fun markings


----------



## my2geldings

This is a really fun thread! great pics everyone :lol:


----------



## G and K's Mom

maybe not amazing, but we think he's a keeper.....LOL


----------



## Flyinghigh12

haha these are really cool, can't wait to see more! and I thought mine was wierd, lol jk.


----------



## InBox

MIEventer said:


> Here is my TB - I love him so much, he's my Super Hero.
> 
> I love his blaze, very unique!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And of course, I just love Him's nose!


They have the same nose


----------



## MIEventer

Awwwww! CUTE!!


----------



## danastark

My youngest daughter's POA, Spirit Bear has spots but then he has one patch on his neck/shoulder that looks like a bear track. Hard to get a good picture of it, he's moving in all of them. He also has a cute face.


----------



## my2geldings

Flashy coloring with the last set :shock: I would love to see a horse with that coloring in the hunter ring :lol: Never seen it done


----------



## Flyinghigh12

ilovestich there's a horse at our barn that looks alot alike urs, its pretty cool!


----------



## LacyLove

i dont have any good head shots of Lacy, but all these are really cute!


----------



## LauraB

Cliff has a few distinct shapes in his markings. Here are some of them from his left side.

Cliff's S









Cliff's Rabbit









Cliff's Scream Mask









He has a deer head and a butterfly on his other sides but I don't have pictures to blow up of them.


----------



## upsidedown

My sisters 3 year old has some cute markings. 

He's a sorrel American Warmblood, although a lot of people think he's a dark palomino because of his Flaxen mane and tail.

Heres Apache:








...and my sister, but she has no "amazing markings". 









One side...









other side...









And doing what 3 year olds do best.


What I like most about Apache is that although he has one blue eye and one brown eye, his brown eye is the one the white touches and his blue eye the white is like "mustnottouch" and goes around it in an almost full circle.


----------



## smrobs

The only unusual colored horse I ever had was my paint Jet. He was not even that unusual










Although he did have just a little roaning on his face that you can kinda see in this pic.









My Belgian mule Tiny has an unusual spot of roaning on his forehead but nowhere else. Though it is pretty common for his breed, I alway thought he kinda looked like he went sunbathing and spent too much time laying on his stomach with his sunglasses on. LOL









There was a website that I found one time that had lots of pictures of unusual colored horses like brindles and there was one brown horse with sorrel socks and blaze instead of white. I thought that was pretty cool. I can't find it now though.


----------



## smrobs

Horse Colors - Unexplained Markings and Patterns

Here is a site that has some of the unusual colors and markings.


----------



## Salty_alydaR

i dont have any pictures but there was a bay arabian mare that i used to ride named Kaluah. she had a blaze where on one side, it looped half way around her eye. one girl acutally gawked at it once at a show:shock:


----------



## RedHawk

My TB has a few Bend Or spots. He had only the one big one on his rump when i got him a year ago, and has since developed 2 more smaller ones on his flank.


----------



## happygoose123

chucky has a couple. I dont have a good pic of this but all of his brown is roaned and all his body patches are just made up of lots of tiny spots exept there is one spot on the top of his shoulder that is solid brown, not one white hair in it. Its not big but its different from the rest of him lol!

He has a black patch on his nose. And the top of his blaze kinda looks like some one has taken a big bite out of the corner of it! lol


----------



## happygoose123

you can see how his body patches are made up of lots of tiny dots in this pic above.


----------



## toosleepy

My old gelding got more white spots as he got older. He's a Paint/Pinto


----------



## randiekay215

This is my 3 year old QH gelding Bandit. His blaze is kinda crooked at the top. Not super unusual, but I think its neat and adds character!


----------



## randiekay215

OOPS! I posted the wrong picture up there! How are you supposed to see his blaze when he's eating??!! Silly me.


----------



## kerplop

I love Gracie's half star/snip thing. It reminds me of one of those whacked out crystal ball staffs. xD


----------



## katieandduke

jiffers328 said:


> heres my Jiffy boy
> i love how it goes crocked


 
jiff is so handsome!!!!!!!! i love his marking too! totally love the crockedness of it! yay jiffers!!!!!! i love you BOTH!


----------



## Tayz

wow, some strange markings there


----------



## jiffers328

haha thanks katie


----------



## Eolith

My Welshie pony has a white spot on her belly that I'd never even seen for the first year or two of owning her. I might try to get a pic, but it might be hard without crawling under her and I'm not sure I trust her that much...

She's also a very interesting color. A roan sorrel or something? She's got a flaxen mane and tail, plus the tail has red, black, and white in it. She also appears to have a very faint red dorsal stripe, and her fetlocks are generally flaxen like her mane. I'll try to find good pics of all this...


----------



## Jump the Moon

*Crazy spots!*

This is my boy Ozzie he looks like someone flung white paint at him. He is my baby.


----------



## Flyinghigh12

The white spots are wierd along with the black ones. I don't know what the black ones mean, my arab mare had them too, 3 on each side.


----------



## appy rider 4 life

i think Tobys marking are strange for being a appy.


----------



## WildFeathers

CacheDawnTaxes said:


> Those are pretty interesting. I wish I had a full body shot of his legs on this computer because he had 3 stockings with those freckles as well.


That is completely awesome! I've never seen freckly things like that before!


----------



## kim_angel

If you look at her blaze, it almost looks like a little girl with praying hands... (photo taken on her 30th bday)


----------



## GSJCCrider

wow!!!^^^ that is cool!


----------



## MIEventer

Hmmm, I don't see it.


----------



## CloudsMystique




----------



## RedHawk

Wow! CloudsMystique, LOVE your horse! He/she is stunning! What breed?


----------



## CloudsMystique

RedHawk said:


> Wow! CloudsMystique, LOVE your horse! He/she is stunning! What breed?


 

Thanks! She's a Missouri Fox Trotter : ]


----------



## Flyinghigh12

that blue eye is stunning!


----------



## Icrazyaboutu

This is my horse that I had to get rid of. I think he is beautiful but we didnt get along, I like barrel racing and he likes showing. He is a half blind appy but his neck makes him look roan... The last picture shows how I knew he hated barrels...


----------



## MN Tigerstripes

You can see his stripes and highlights. No real unusual white markings although he has a white spot right near the top of his forearm where the girth goes and a small white spot on his but. He also has a double dorsal stripe over his butt and white tips on his ears (no good pics of them though)


----------



## Brighteyes

MIEventer said:


> Hmmm, I don't see it.


 

Look at the top where the blaze kinda branches to the side; you'll see what appears to be a nose. The top of the blaze is the top of the head and the little part were it curves in is the neck.


----------



## goldilockz

Dixie's four perfectly sized white socks, her white chin, and a teeny white spot on her upper lip (hard to see)










And her blaze that comes to a pretty neat point


----------



## QHDragon

I've never had a strangly marked horse so much as two strangly colored ones. 









Donavin my first horse, he is a freisian/tb cross that my mum said looked like a mule. I don't even know what you would call his color.



















Only had him for a few months before I passed him along. he was five and half wild. Previous owners had never even had a halter on him before I came out look at him, they just herded all their horses around by jumping on the quads and pushing them where they wanted to go.










This is dunny, he is a red dun. He had a dorsal stripe and was kinda dapply on his legs and shoulders. Can't find a good picture that shows that off though. Red circle is around one of many really dark spots he had. 










And rocket. I think his stripe looks like an arm with a hand pointing up (or flipping you off).

He also has black dots on all his white socks.


----------



## RoCru

My boy Sundance has some pretty neat markings. The first thing I noticed about him when I visited him at his previous owner's, was his brown leg. His left front is solid whilte. The right front is white from the shoulder down, then brown to his ankle, then a white sock. It's different, I've never seen a horse have a "leg warmer", or atleast that's what it looks like...hehe.









**Overlook the muddy hooves, it's been doin' nothing but raining here lately.**


----------



## CrazyChester

Abby has a love heart on her neck, I always thought that was kinda funny!


----------



## stace1319

ok... so maybe he's not a horse, but I always thought Harley's marking were pritty different. 








I always wanted to take a black marker and draw a smiley face on the circle on his back.


----------



## Jillyann

Candy has a 'paint drip' on her shoulder! And a heart shaped marking on her back.. you can only see half of it here.


----------



## charlene1985

The first is my horse Reno he has a white mane but a sorrel forelock also love his spots around his eye (hes not a appy hes a ssh) and his butt is white but the base of his tail is sorrel, kinda like a bulls eye. the second is Sal-y i love her star its shaped like africa. and last is Mystery with carrie its kinda hard to see in the pic but on their back near the flank they almost have the same marking but his is white and hers is bay (they are not related at all) Carrie also has a schnauzer head under her mane but i dont have a pic of it


----------



## Fire Eyes

_I don't have a horse with very unusual markings.
Though my boy does have an odd star.
It's all roany looking, haha.
And it's increased dramatically since I bought him three years ago. _


----------



## RoCru

charlene1985 said:


> The first is my horse Reno he has a white mane but a sorrel forelock also love his spots around his eye (hes not a appy hes a ssh) and his butt is white but the base of his tail is sorrel, kinda like a bulls eye. the second is Sal-y i love her star its shaped like africa. and last is Mystery with carrie its kinda hard to see in the pic but on their back near the flank they almost have the same marking but his is white and hers is bay (they are not related at all) Carrie also has a schnauzer head under her mane but i dont have a pic of it



Reno is gorgeous!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Icrazyaboutu

VERY pretty horses you guys!!


----------



## Sara

Kind of an interesting one...looks like someone chucked a bucket of paint at his head


----------



## RoCru

Sara, that is sooo cool!!!


----------



## shermanismybaby3006

This is my friends horse Breezy she is APHA. She is an all around show mare. She is the sweetest horse in the world!!! She loves to be a mommy! Whenever there is a new baby in the barn and she doesnt have a foal at her side she thinks all of the otehr foals are hers so she cries for them its cute!!


----------



## charlene1985

RoCru said:


> Reno is gorgeous!!!!!!!!!!


Thanks so much he is the newest edition, ill get some video after i pick him up...yay 400 mile round trip to get him this weekend...im so excited!


----------

